# Irrigador Bucal - Problema con carga de batería



## frica (Jul 10, 2022)

Hola a todos:

Hacía tiempo que no escribía por aquí (aunque una vez a la semana intento leer vuestros mensajes).
En esta ocasión vengo por un problema con un irrigador bucal de mi mujer que se compró hace un año aproximadamente. Ultimamente tras cargar la batería ésta dura bastante menos de lo que aguantaba al inicio de comprarlo y tiene que ponerlo a cargar casi todos los dias. Supongo que el problema estará en la batería que habrá perdido la capacidad de almacenar carga.

Informacion del Irrigador:

· Fabricante ‏ : ‎ Sunoyar
· ASIN ‏ : ‎ B09NNLSCJQ
· Número de modelo del producto ‏ : ‎ YXY-801



El irrigador tiene un pulsador (ON/OFF) y otro para cambiar la potencia de irrigacion (indicado con 4 LEDs) y finalmente el LED inferior que se pone en rojo cuando la batería está baja de carga.

Como mi mujer se ha comprado un irrigador nuevo, puedo "meterle mano" a éste ya que así puedo intentar de que se libre del punto limpio. He desmontado el irrigador (ya os mandaré las imágenes con el paso a paso por si le sirve a alguien). Y he extraido la batería:





Como veis es una batería de tipo 18650 de 3,7 Voltios y de 2500 mAh ( = 9,25 Wh). Es un tipo de batería muy común pero no se si es una pega importante el hecho de que lleva una pequeña PCB :



¿qué función tiene esa placa (sensor de temperatura, control de carga)? 

¿Existe la posibilidad de que el problema no esté en la batería sino en algún componente de esta placa? Si necesitáis un mejor imagen de la placa electrónica me decis e intento obtener una mejor.

En caso de que me digáis que está claro que el problema es de la batería ¿como debo proceder? ¿Extraigo de alguna forma la placa electrónica para colocarla en la nueva batería 18650 que compre? 

¡Saludos y gracias amigos por vuestra ayuda! Si no respondo a vuestros mensajes es que no he superado las temperaturas que hará en mi cuidad los próximos dias (¡45-46º C!)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2022)

frica dijo:


> ¿qué función tiene esa placa (sensor de temperatura, control de carga)?


La placa es el BMS (Battery Management System --> control de carga y descarga), y si está operativo, con que solo cambies la batería debería seguir funcionando el irrigador al 100%.


----------



## frica (Jul 10, 2022)

¿Como comprobar si el BMS está aun operativo ? Si es posible.

Y otra duda que tengo es como extraer la placa electrónica del BMS. Supongo que vendrá soldada a las lenguetas de la batería. ¿intento extraer la PBC con las lenguetas, en caso de que me sea posible?

En intenet las baterías 18650 de 3.7V y 2500 mAh las encuentro fácimente. Supongo que si compro de más mAh será mejor porque durará más tiempo sin cargarse ¿es así?

En internet encuentro baterías pero sin lenguetas (buscaré con más tiempo a ver si las encuentro con lenguetas). En caso de comprar una sin lengueta supongo que no es problema soldarle unos cables o las lenguetas de la batería fallida. Soldar un cable supongo que no es problema, pero las lenguetas al tener más cuerpo metálico dará algo más de guerra. ¿algún consejo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2022)

frica dijo:


> ¿Como comprobar siel BMS está aun operativo ? Si es posible.


Poniendo un nueva batería y cargándola...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2022)

Probá la batería sola primero , cargala con cuidado hasta los 4 V sin el BMS, algún cargador de celular viejo con alguna resistencia serie , no la pases de los 4 V.

Si llega a los 4 V y el aparato funciona = BMS muerto , si no , bateria RIP


----------



## frica (Jul 10, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si llega a los 4 V y el aparato funciona


Bueno solo una aclaración, el irrigador funciona con la batería actual, solo que dura 1-2 días. No se si eso descarta al BMS como culpable. O lo que quieres que haga es tras cargar la batería externamente, colocarla en el irrigador y ver si le dura la carga el tiempo normal que habitualmente duraba en el pasado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2022)

Ahá ! Exactamente eso.


----------



## frica (Jul 12, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> cargala con cuidado hasta los 4 V sin el BMS, algún cargador de celular viejo con alguna resistencia serie


¿DOSMETROS, disculpa, qué rango de valores es adecuado para la resistencia? Iba a utilizar alguna fórmula para determinar la bajada de tensión que impone la resistencia, pero no se si es correcto utilizar la fórmula I * R = V  pero creo que no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2022)

Si, V sería la fuente menos la batería


----------



## frica (Jul 13, 2022)

Entiendo entonces que el valor de la resistencia no es vital ya que al tener solo 1 resistor en el circuito, éste producirá la bajada de voltaje adecuada.

Por ejemplo si el cargador de móvil proporciona 5V y la batería 18650 tiene de inicio 3.0V, entonces el resistor que le ponga proporcionará una caída de voltaje de 2V y cuando la batería 18650 vaya subiendo de voltaje, hasta los 4.0V máx. que me dijiste, el resistor proporcionará la caída de 1 voltio. Lo que sí varía en función del valor óhmico de la resistencia, es la intensidad que circulará por el circuito.

Por ejemplo si coloco una resistencia de 5 ohmios y la batería 18640 tiene de inicio 3V, entonces la corriente que circulará será de I = V / R = (5 - 3) / 5 = 400 mA. Creo que 5 ohmios sería un buen valor para que la carga sea ni muy lenta ni muy rápida.

Disculpas estos razonamientos que para muchos de vosotros es algo superbásico.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 13, 2022)

Mi problema es que, no entiendo el *propósito* del irrigador bucal y mucho menos a pilas y con motor,
¿lo usas y te salen flor de dientes? ¿ el cepillo no sirve ? ¿ hay algo malo con el cepillo ?
¿ Es para minus válidos?
avisen , así no lo uso mas. 🥴  😂 Me doy.
Opcionalmente, yo caso la manguera de casa y le doy bomba y me tomo unos tragos por ejemplo en Carnaval  
¿ gárgaras con un vaso con agua es una opción ?


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 13, 2022)

OFF TOPIC

Según el "dentista", el irrigador viene a complementar/sustituir al hilo dental para el caso de las encías "retraídas",  que con el tiempo se retiran, dejando espacios interdentales importantes que con la sola acción del cepillado dental y el hilo no es suficiente o es inapropiado para la limpieza.

Este, puede llevar la suciedad a la cavidad entre la encía y el diente produciendo infecciones, etc y esta puede derivar en una miocarditis, etc, por ejemplo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2022)

Que se yo , el marketing inventa necesidades que antes no existían, al solo hecho de $$$ facturar.

Si lo analizás , los laboratorios se convierten en dioses y sus visitadores semidioses convencen fehacientemente al Dr. que el producto es bueno , es mágico , etc. , etc. . . .  el galeno te lo recomienda y receta satisfecho y confiado (aunque por ahí medio te esté envenenando).

Así funciona.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 14, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> Según el "dentista", el irrigador viene a complementar/sustituir al hilo dental para el caso de las encías "retraídas",  que con el tiempo se retiran, dejando espacios interdentales importantes que con la sola acción del cepillado dental y el hilo no es suficiente o es inapropiado para la limpieza.
> 
> Este, puede llevar la suciedad a la cavidad entre la encía y el diente produciendo infecciones, etc y esta puede derivar en una miocarditis, etc, por ejemplo.


Como ya no permite correcciones y después de meditarlo/consultarlo las derivaciones puede ser en una endocarditis, no en una miocarditis, perdón por la confusión pero como apreciaran los términos son similares para alguien que no los maneja todo los días.

Y coincido plenamente con DOSMETROS


----------



## frica (Jul 14, 2022)

Mi mujer lo está usando porque está colocando unos arcos dentales para corregirle la posición de ciertas piezas dentales que las tenía mal desde hace años. Con esos aparatos una limpieza adecuada es fundamental para evitar que se acumulen alimentos entre las piezas metálicas del aparato bucal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2022)

Igual te comento , los aparatos bucales (ortodoncia-ortopedia) existen haceee . . . mas de 50 años ?

Y se cepillaban los dientes con cepillo , mango de madera con cerdas naturales.

Antes no se corregía en adultos por un error de información , suponían que solo en niños se podrían desplazar piezas y en adultos no .


----------



## frica (Ago 2, 2022)

Hola de nuevo. Aún tengo pendiente realizar la carga de la batería del irrigador bucal:

Ver el archivo adjunto 285949Ver el archivo adjunto 285949

Hoy le he quitado la placa electrónica asociada y he medido su voltaje. Me mide ¡¡ sólo 0,4 Voltios!! DOSMETROS ¿todavía tiene sentido recargar la batería extermente (con un cargador de movil y una resistencia serie) como me dijiste o con este voltaje extremadamente bajo podemos confirmar que la batería está muerta?

En caso de tener que cargar la batería 18650 de forma externa quisiera calcular el valor adecuado (ohmiaje y potencia) de la resistencia. Usando una resistencia serie de *10 ohmios* pasaría una intensidad de V / R Amperios  = (5 - 0,4) / 10 = *0,5 A aprox*. Potencia = 4,6v x 0,5 A = *2,3W*

Ejemplos:

Resistencia de 10 ohm y 2,3W cargando a 0,5 A.
Resistencia de 30 ohm y 0,7W cargando a 0,15 A. 

Tengo una resistencia de 10 ohm (sacada de una fuente ATX) pero tiene un tamaño de 7 mm por lo que creo que tendrá una potencia inferior a 0,5W y podría quemarse.

¿Mis reflexiones son más o menos correctas?

Saludos.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 2, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Como ya no permite correcciones y después de meditarlo/consultarlo las derivaciones puede ser en una endocarditis, no en una miocarditis, perdón por la confusión pero como apreciaran los términos son similares para alguien que no los maneja todo los días.
> 
> Y coincido plenamente con DOSMETROS



Si no me cepillo correctamente, se produce una infección en los tejidos dentro de mi corazón?
Pregunto desde la ignorancia, no estoy tratando de molestar


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Si no me cepillo correctamente, se produce una infección en los tejidos dentro de mi corazón?
> Pregunto desde la ignorancia, no estoy tratando de molestar


Si, y la EEI se sale de su órbita...

No soy médico, ni idea, lo que creo que pasa es que si tienes infecciones a la larga puede haber una pericarditis.
Osea más que dientes sucios encías inflamadas.

Y si no es eso será otra cosa. Pregunta en www.forosdemedicina.com


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2022)

frica dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. Aún tengo pendiente realizar la carga de la batería del irrigador bucal:
> 
> *¿Mis reflexiones son más o menos correctas?*
> 
> Saludos.



Sí lo son. Aunque, para una prueba de unos cuantos minutos...

¿Dispones de una fuente regulable Tensión/Corriente?

La fijas a 4.2 V con límite de corriente a 1A y... dele que son pasteles...


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 2, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Si no me cepillo correctamente, se produce una infección en los tejidos dentro de mi corazón?
> Pregunto desde la ignorancia, no estoy tratando de molestar


OFF-TOPIC

No soy medico...el problema puede estar en que proliferen bacterias, migren a través del torrente sanguíneo hacia el corazón y produzcan problemas en este.

Hay gente con problemas de diabetes Millitus(por ejemplo y entre otras enfermedades) que por problemas del sistema inmunológico alterado por la propia enfermedad, sea propensa a tener ese tipo de problemas o en otros órganos, no solo el corazón.

Es una situación grave que requiere de dosis masivas de antibióticos en forma constante y durante bastante tiempo con las complicaciones que ello conlleva.

No es que sea indispensable pero dependiendo de la situación y estado de la dentadura/encías y de los antecedentes de salud, puede ser una gran ayuda en la higiene/ mantenimiento o no.

Es otro chiche mas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2022)

frica dijo:


> Hoy le he quitado la placa electrónica asociada y he medido su voltaje. Me mide ¡¡ sólo 0,4 Voltios!! DOSMETROS ¿todavía tiene sentido recargar la batería extermente (con un cargador de movil y una resistencia serie) como me dijiste o con este voltaje extremadamente bajo podemos confirmar que la batería está muerta?



"Morida !"


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2022)

Este tema ya va rumbo al exoterismo...

Ya se parece a esto:

¿Qué es un inodoro japonés inteligente? - Mi Inodoro Japonés


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2022)

O el inodoro gamer


----------



## frica (Ago 2, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Dispones de una fuente regulable Tensión/Corriente?


Gracias por su respuesta. No, no tengo una fuente regulable. comentas:


mcrven dijo:


> Aunque, para una prueba de unos cuantos minutos.


Pero la carga de la batería 18650 duraría un buen rato entiendo ¿a qué te refieres con una prueba de unos cuantos minutos?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> "Morida !"


Entonces procedo a comprar una batería nueva. Gracias DOSMETROS!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2022)

Con una celda nueva saldrás de dudas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2022)

Ojo la marca que compres  , que sean Panasonic , Sony , etc. , ni ebrio compres éstas:


----------



## frica (Ago 23, 2022)

Buenas noches. Bueno pues ya que la batería 18650 estaba en mal estado (medía 0,4V) compré una en una tienda local y la sustituí por la que tenía soldándole el BMS de la batería original. Monté todo de nuevo y bueno de momento todo funciona bien. Lo he utilizado en unas 6 ocasiones. Controlaré los usos que aguanta la batería pero seguramente esté ya resuelto el irrigador. 

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## frica (Sep 1, 2022)

Hola a todos:

Bueno como lo prometido es deuda, os envío una batería de imágenes comentadas, para que sirva de ayuda a alguien que tenga el mismo modelo de irrigador bucal:







(la pieza evidentemente no es dorada, sino plateda)


----------



## frica (Nov 19, 2022)

Hola a todos.

De nuevo vengo con un irrigador bucal de la misma marca y modelo que el anterior (mientras cambiaba batería del aparato citado en mensajes anteriores, mi mujer se compró otro igual).

*· Fabricante ‏ : ‎ Sunoyar
· ASIN ‏ : ‎ B09NNLSCJQ
· Número de modelo del producto ‏ : ‎ YXY-801

PROBLEMA:* falta de presión en el agua que expulsa.

Para intentar reparalo hize lo que algunas marcas aconsejan: llenar un depósito entero de agua con 1-2 cucharadas de vinagre blanco. Poner el irrigador bucal en funcionamiento al máximo hasta vaciar el depósito. Llenar depósito con agua y volver a poner en marcha el aparato hasta vaciar el depósito. Tras realizar esta operación 2 veces, el problema persiste.

En un video en castellano que vi, este problema era debido a las válvulas de la bomba del agua. Sustituyó la válvula y problema resuelto.

Por si mi problema era causado por las válvulas, desmonté el irrigador pero no encuentro donde están dichas válvulas (me dan que están metidas en algún encapsulado y no es posible llegar a ellas). Os dejo algunas fotografías explicativas:








¿alguien sabe qué podría causar la pérdida de presión del agua?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## malesi (Nov 19, 2022)

frica dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> De nuevo vengo con un irrigador bucal de la misma marca y modelo que el anterior (mientras cambiaba batería del aparato citado en mensajes anteriores, mi mujer se compró otro igual).
> 
> ...



La garantía úsala, y ¿Es aconsejable comprar otro igual cuando el primero fallo?


----------



## frica (Nov 20, 2022)

Gracias por la respuesta @malesi. El anterior aparato fue bien hasta que la batería dijo basta. 
Ostras pues sinceramente no me percaté del tema de la garantía. Buen lapsus. Diretamente fui a saco a intentar repararlo. Voy a probar.


----------

